# Online Collaboration Managers



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone here used an online collaboration manager like BaseCamp or BackPack? BackPack used to be free, but now it is a monthly charge.

I'm looking for an easy to use interface for my wife to use to organize her family's vacation this summer (there are 6 siblings, with multiple next generation). Schedules, outings, meals, etc. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not use Yahoo or Gmail calendar sharing?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 20, 2008)

Gmail with google docs might be the answer.

Have you see the new Form input capability on spreadsheets? VERY cool.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Gmail with google docs might be the answer.
> 
> Have you see the new Form input capability on spreadsheets? VERY cool.



I have not seen the form input. I use Google docs in other ways (including spreadsheets) but have not had time to explore that yet.

Is it possible to use Google docs without having a Gmail account?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 20, 2008)

[video=youtube;gJpkRbNto7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJpkRbNto7E[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 20, 2008)

here is an example of the form tool - embedded in a webpage

the data posts directly into a google docs spreadsheet


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> here is an example of the form tool - embedded in a webpage
> 
> the data posts directly into a google docs spreadsheet



How can I see the back end of this? It looks very nice, and could be a good thing to incorporate into our webpage for signups, VBS, etc.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 20, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > here is an example of the form tool - embedded in a webpage
> ...



here it is - I turned on public view - in g-docs - you can sort, invite collaborators, etc..


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm - just noticed an error, but it is user originated, not g-docs.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 21, 2008)

We use BaseCamp at work, though I am not one of the guys who uses it. It seems to be one of the services out analysts can't live without.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 21, 2008)

If you're laying out ideas and collectively brainstorming, there is NO better tool than a MindMap and Online Mind Mapping - MindMeister is a great online MindMap product.

Honestly, I don't eat lunch without MindMapping it first.



fredtgreco said:


> Has anyone here used an online collaboration manager like BaseCamp or BackPack? BackPack used to be free, but now it is a monthly charge.
> 
> I'm looking for an easy to use interface for my wife to use to organize her family's vacation this summer (there are 6 siblings, with multiple next generation). Schedules, outings, meals, etc. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

